# Oeil de Lynx...



## Oeil de Lynx (Jul 14, 2007)

*Hi!

I have fifty years. (15)
I am French, and I study English since six years.
It is very difficult, it's the reason for which I was registered in this forum ( and because it speak about horse  )
I hope improve my english. If you see the error, do not hesitate has to correct me. 

If not, I love horse! I practise this sport since two years. I have got my "Galop 2 ".

Do not hesitate has to ask me questions...*


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Oeil de Lynx (Jul 14, 2007)

*Thank You !

Are there error in my text?
If yes, please, correct me...  *


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

are you from france or quebec?


----------



## Oeil de Lynx (Jul 14, 2007)

*I leave in France.

Here :




And, with the shcool, I gone to the United Kindown.
In Cardiff...*


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

my sibling studied in france.....my brother in dejun et mon soure au nante (ok my french is bad, lived in quebec for 33 year and can't speak a word of it)...... bon jour les amie


----------



## Oeil de Lynx (Jul 14, 2007)

*  

When I went in United Kingdowns, the first sentence that I learned was :

Sorry, but I don't understands ! [ Escusez-moi, mais je ne comprend pas ]

And the second sentence was :

Please, Can you speak slowly [ S.V.P, pouvez vous parler lentement? ] :lol: 



I dont understands these words : sibling, dejun, and soure.

Can you help me?*


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that's the difrence on french quebec and french france...grrrrrr...dejun is a place in france (I not sure if the spelling is right


----------



## Oeil de Lynx (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh! Okay!

Is it "Dijon"?

In midlle of France?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Oeil de Lynx said:


> *
> 
> When I went in United Kingdowns, the first sentence that I learned was :
> 
> ...


LOL (laugh out loud), that's funny. :lol: :lol: 

In your first post, you meant to say fifteen in stead of fifty. Fifteen = 15, fifty =50. 
Sibling means brother or sister.
What is "Galop 2?"


----------



## Oeil de Lynx (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you very well !

Now, I undersand the sentence of KANSAS_TWISTER (mon frÃ¨re et ma soeur Ã©tudis en France. Mon frÃ¨re Ã  Dijon et ma soeur Ã  Nantes.)

Thank you.



En France, there are nine (9) "*Galop*". The firt is the easyest.
The nine is the more difficil.
For competition, is necessary the "*Galop 4*".
For became instructress of horsemanship, is necessary the " *Galop 7*".

I don't know the name of the patents of riders in the United Kingdom


----------



## the little frenchie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh une autre francaise!!
slt la miss


----------

